# Egg share @ Lister



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI, Me 27, DH 42.chosen e/s at lister clinic. Had all bloods done by GP last friday & have 1st consultation at Lister on 31st Aug. Does anyone know how long it will take to be matched? How long before treatment may start? Any other info about Lister would be very helpful. How many trips to the clinic will I need?Please help!!!
Thanks xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Alexia, 

I don't have any info on Lister but i hope they are quicker than my clinic, 
That was good your GP did all your bloods for you ~ did he do all off them ? as some Gp's say they can't do certain ones, 

I'm sure your consulation will give you lots of infor, 


good luck ~ 
saraxxx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi Alexia

I egg share at the Lister too and am about to start my third egg share with them.

Providing all your bloods come back clear and depending when your period is due then they will possibly let you start within a month or two or your appointment if you get approved. 

With both my previous cycles I've had 5 visits to the clinic in a cycle. The first for a scan after down regging for about 7 days, then another scan after 7 days of injecting to check follicle growth, then one more scan to check again for follicle growth, then the trip for egg collection and then the fifth trip there for embryo transfer.

However, I have always been extremely lucky as my treatment has always gone exactly to plan and had no blips so I have ended up with the minimum number of visits necessary.

Good luck

Claire xx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Sara, Thanks for yor post. Yes my GP did do all bloods apart from Chromosonal one which i was sent to my local hospital as they dont have the correct forms or tubes at the surgery. This test i have heard will take a little longer as they dont actually test it in Swindon, it has to be sent to Oxford! I really hope they try to be as quick as poss as i really want the results ready for my consultation on Aug 30!! keeping my fingers crossed it wont get lost!

Hi Clare
thanks to you for your response. The whole process seemed very quick for you.I just hope it goes the same way for me! I think my period will be due 23- 26 Aug & my 1st consultation is 31st Aug. When do u thinkthe earliest would be to start?
Thanks again
Alexia xx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I suspect that you will be allowed to start with your September period if all tests are ok and that's what you want.

Claire


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Claire
Sorry to sound stupid but if they do put me on the pill for Sept period, and my 2nd HIV test is around Oct 20th what would be the proceedure from then? I think i will be quite  easily matched as im caucasion, dark hair, green/brown eyes so have quite common particulars. Unsure of how it all works. I know it will all be explained at consultation but eager to know as much  as poss beforehand!! So desperate to get started!
Again, thanks so much for your help.
Alexia xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Alexia

Im at Lister as well, and our second HIV test is due on the 9th October, so we will be in sync with each other!
As far as I know I cant start the pill until that week, as we need to have the second HIV done before we can start anything, but if you hear any different will you let me know? As obviously we would like to start as soon as possible.

Feel free to email me so we can time ourselves if you want to! [email protected]

Kate
xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Kate,
I have heard and read from other members that a lot of clinics(inc.Lister) do actually start you on the pill before the 2nd HIV test as they like to get the ball rolling also. After the results you will then be ready almost straight away to start down regging. I dont know if this is the same for everyone though. Good to have someone aound the same stages. Have you had all your bloods back yet? When was the 1st appt-if so  how did it go-mine is 31st Aug so any info would be great.Feel free to email me [email protected]
Look forward to hearing back
xx


----------

